# CC Crappie



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

As the water temperatures fall at CC, the crappie will be back to the normal 3-10 fow. In the spring, I did real good off the furnas shores boat ramp(the small cove next to it). Do crappie usually move back to the same place for fall?..Finding crappie now(for me) is almost impossible


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

What or where is CC?


----------

